# April 15th Network kill



## llunken777 (Mar 24, 2002)

Could anyone explain to me what the April 15th Network kill is all about? Does this mean I will be losing my locals? Thanks ahead.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

People who are long time subscribers (LONG TIME) were able to purchase Distant Locals even if they could get local channels over the air.

When the SHIVA went into effect Dish could no longer sell Distant Networks unless you were outside a grade B Signal Contor for your Area.

People who had Distant locals were grandfathered by Dish so they were able to keep their distant networks up untill now, now all those folks who were grandfathered will loose their distant networks as of April 15th.


----------



## llunken777 (Mar 24, 2002)

Thanks for the info


----------

